# Technique for the impatient and clumsy, 100% success rate!



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently bought some feminized seed through the attitude site and decided to try something new... I am infamously impatient, and not very good at handling small, delicate germinated seeds from paper towel to soil... I made a mix of about 60% perlite / 40% fox farm ocean forrest, and placed it into seven colored solo cups (important not to use transparent due to hindered root growth later) which I poked holes in the bottom of prior to soil. I poked holes in the center of each cup about 3/8" deep, after soaking the soil mixture well. Make sure holes are just wide enough so the seed will fall in, you want it to have contact with the walls of the hole. Place one seed in each hole, but don't cover them, instead use a dark film (peice of a thick trash bag works) to cover the tops of each cup. Mist the cups once a day being careful not to wash any dirt over the seeds... Once root tips are visible, gently drag soil mixture over the seed so natural emergence can occur under your choice of light (daylight spectrum cfl's for me). It's important to maintain good humidity and temperature during this stage of your lady's life, so misting NOT soaking, and keeping them in a warm place are essential! Good luck and hope you have the same peace of mind I got by watching the germination without handling the seeds!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 27, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## frankcos (Mar 28, 2011)

I will def be trying this out, I am very impatient too..


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 29, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> I will def be trying this out, I am very impatient too..


It works; it really works!:rofl:


----------



## leafminer (Mar 29, 2011)

I really don't understand why growers mess with seeds. In particular, *any* movement of the seed when it is germinating is a big NO. 
If the seed is any use, it will germinate. I just put mine straight into the final pot - avoid any transplanting. Even in a few days a seedling puts the tap root down to the base of a small pot and begins to circle. This equals lost growth. Waiting until the leaves span the pot is even worse - days lost in growth while the plant recovers and starts putting the tap root down again.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2011)

and to think I been doing this all wrong:rofl:


take care and be safe


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 29, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> and to think I been doing this all wrong:rofl:
> 
> 
> take care and be safe


Me and you both 4u... I'm not actually messing with the seeds in this method, only leaving them uncovered long enough to see taproots crack out, then gently covering the hole... I think a lot of growers probably do the whole transplant bit because of limited space, who has room for a bunch of rooting clones in 5 gal bags? Huge waste of soil too! I understand that if it's going to germ, it will germ... This was just an idea for those of us with limited patience and unsteady hands... Just like planting (or sowing) a seed, just not covered until germination is confirmed! Saves waiting on a dud seed to break soil and allows sometimes days worth a head start compared to waiting it out!(could take as long as 2 weeks!) two weeks better spent growing; IMHO!

Edit: all I did to cover the hole was water it vigorously enough to wash soil over the seed...


----------



## Roddy (Mar 30, 2011)

As long as it works for you, go for it! Personally, I do it the old fashioned way of dropping in water, then 12 hours or so later, in towel, then a day or two later in soil and see it pop a day or so after this! A week is usually all it takes.

As for transplanting, I've done it both ways and think transplanting is the way to go...all through the growth!


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2011)

.._"old fashion"_.. would be Mother natures way.  She never used paper towels or glasses of water.     BUT..... she has plenty of seeds to play with too  
   Like most growing techniques, "what works for you", is always best! 
But it only makes sense, that the more times 'you' move, touch it in the embryonic stage, the more room for error or damage.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> .._"old fashion"_.. would be Mother natures way.  She never used paper towels or glasses of water.     BUT..... she has plenty of seeds to play with too
> Like most growing techniques, "what works for you", is always best!
> But it only makes sense, that the more times 'you' move, touch it in the embryonic stage, the more room for error or damage.


:yeahthat: I'm infamously clumsy, so cup to towel to soil doesn't usually end well for me... That's why I did it this way, I can watch it germinate and never touch it!


----------



## woodydude (Mar 30, 2011)

I am with Hick here, If what works for you, works for you, thats the way to go.
Like so many things weed, there are few totally wrong methods but lots of partially "correct" methods. 
This is what I have found hardest to come to terms with, the variations on the "right" way to do things. I am slowly building my knowledge and getting down routines that work FOR ME.
Thanks for sharing Gix, I have a little project I am working on that calls for soil so I may give your method a try.
Peace bro W


----------



## blondeboy (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude, your making germination too difficult.  Really!  Try using pellets because they always work.  These things are the best for seeding everything.  You simply add warm water to this pellet.  These pellets are filled with the right ingredients for germination.  I actually have had better luck in germ females with this method.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 30, 2011)

when it comes to "how to germ" or "how to clone" there are several rite and wrong things to do, ppl should try it all out and see what they like, i germ a couple different ways and all work well, and as for clones there are atleast 5 ways i have had success with so......to each there own.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 31, 2011)

multifarious said:
			
		

> daily mistings sounds like an open invite for "damping off" conditions for your seedlings


Didn't think of that; But had zero issues with this method... I'm not sure you guys are getting it; I didn't touch them and they were under cover, completely dark (as it would be just buried). And I don't recall misting EVERY day, nor do I recall saying such... Could be wrong though: NOPE!!! 
And I quote:
"It's important to maintain good humidity and temperature during this stage of your lady's life, so misting NOT soaking, and keeping them in a warm place are essential!"


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree, what works best for one isn't best for another, do what you think works! Nothing wrong with any methods!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 2, 2011)

well, misting or not... If you have a coward liar for a partner, the plants will end up dead anyway!!!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

And you wonder why he came up with the story?? Time to stop dwelling, my friend....


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 2, 2011)

Well there is a bit of good news on the horizon I received email from the Marijuana Policy Project that legislation was introduced to the capital of my state yesterday! Hopefully they'll pass it and I won't have to worry about the legal stipulations. I would be able to obtain legal and safe access to my medicine without fear of prosecution. If passed, the law will amend possession of 24 ounces of ready to use cannabis, and a garden with a 250 sq. foot canopy cover! And that multiplies if I'm a qualified patient/ caregiver by that amount per patient, for up to 5 patients!  I hope this goes through, seems Neanderthalic to continue denying individuals access to their medicine, and expecting them to settle for ineffective and addictive prescriptions.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 3, 2011)

I saw that, keep plugging away and you'll be legal in no time, then no need to uproot the family! One more state recognizing the benefits of MMJ!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I saw that, keep plugging away and you'll be legal in no time, then no need to uproot the family! One more state recognizing the benefits of MMJ!


:yay::yay::yay::yay: I pray to whichever title you prefer to give the "higher power" (galactic super-force for me) that legislators will recognize it's legitimate medical benefits. ( just for clarification, the galactic super-force was the combination of gravity, electromagnetism, and the weak and strong nuclear energies; which existed in harmony prior to the big bang... Therefore being directly responsible for the existence of everything we see, and everything we don't!)


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 3, 2011)

dont forget the Satanic Overlord.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 3, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> dont forget the Satanic Overlord.


Not sure I follow you there buddy! :rofl: the notion that natural forces have good/bad intentions is ridiculous to me! But to each his own!


----------

